# Travelling tortoise - international



## Stazz (Feb 22, 2011)

Helllooooo all

Hope all is well.

I pmed Danny a while ago, but haven't heard back from him. He must be busy!

I found out that to get Tallula to the UK, all we need is a letter from our vet stating she is healthy to travel !!! Much easier than the pugs, ugh!

Myyyyyy question is....how the heck do I get her there? Can't put her in my handbag, sure can't put her in the pugs travel crate hahaha....anyone???

HOPE HOPE HOPE someone has advice


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe the airlines will allow you to box her up, as if you're shipping her, and bring her as carry on luggage.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi stace
With most airlines that i have dealt with they ask for a travel box or bag that has a waterproof bottom on it. I think you will be able to take tallula in a small dog traveling bag.
One of my customers took 2 torts this was from spain to the uk.
Good luck


----------



## Stazz (Feb 22, 2011)

Wahahahanever thought of that, that sounds like a great idea !!! Will find a waterproof funky doggy carrier for our little Tallula princess  Will double check with our pet movers for the pugs, to ask KLM for us if thats okay. Thanks Yvonne  Hope you're well!!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 22, 2011)

Im fine thanks Stace, Been of the grid for a while.
Felling alot better know though,
Hope you and Tallula are both ok, and have a good trip back to the uk.


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck Stace, Hope you, Nick, Yoda and Tallula are going to enjoy your flight . When are you moving?


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

You'll have to send her cargo or as excess baggage on your flight. Dog crates work very well for this purpose. KLM is usually very good with animals, but certainly check every detail with your airline ahead of time. I don't know all the regulations for those two countries. Even if I did, they changes things all the time.


----------



## Stazz (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks a million guys !!

I'm now hearing conflicting stories on this side....so trying to find out whats what.
Apparently I need a CITES permit for Tallula, and without that I can't get an import or export permit.
I'm told I can only get this specific permit thingy from the pet store we bought her from....but we bought her two years ago! There's no way! But I'm trying anyway, trying to get hold of a manager, not easy.

Without any of this, my darling princess will have to be Dubai bound for life  And that will kill me. 
I did research before, and we never needed this, so I never got it  Will update you.

Isa, Nick moves in May, and me with the dogs & hopefully Tallula baby in July. 
Hugs to all


----------



## Isa (Mar 9, 2011)

O noooo!! Stace I really hope you will be able to convince him. Do you still have the bill? If you do, he has to give it to you!!!!
Please, keep us updated and I really really hope you will be able to bring your little princess with you! xoxo


----------



## Stazz (Mar 21, 2011)

The problem is Isa.....he says it's to late to receive it, which is absolute crap.....so I have a feeling that ther eis no such thing with him. I'm pretty certain the torts brought in here, are done ilegally somehow. There's nothing I can do either, as he is local. I'm so furious it's not even funny. They shouldn't be selling tortoises if they not doing it properly.

We have no clue what to do....a friend of ours would take her, but they may be moving soon too.
The only other option is to find our beautiful Tallula a new home. It's devastating....but I honestly have nothing else to do    

I can't lose her, she's our first "child"


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had several customers move from Spain to the UK with endangered species, that you not suppose to have let alone cites, I have spoke to DEFRA on many occasion and they said if it's only a couple it is ok.

I have to ring them later about a parrot so I will comment on your tort and see what they say.
I will let you know ASAP.
Xxx


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh Stace, I am so sorry . I still keep my fingers crossed in case a solution is found. Maybe you are right and should start looking for a new home for your little Tallula in case you have no choice. 
Big hugs!


----------



## Stazz (Mar 21, 2011)

Yvonne that would be amazing, any help is majorly appreciated.

I'm told by the animal travel experts that Tallula won't just have a problem getting into the UK, but the problem will be getting out of the UAE.
I'm not giving up, don't get me wrong.....but right now, this second.....finding her a new home seems like the only solution. Doesn't mean its a solution I want or like.
I can't seem to get the perfect answer on this side of the world. I know of a british couple who moved back to the UK from Dubai, and they had to rehome their two Greeks.

I hope I can find the best solution !!!!!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 21, 2011)

They are giving you the run around Stace  The UAE is a member of CITES and Tallula is in the country, so they would issue a CITES permit and not the petshop. Unless Dubai wants a bill of sale to issue a CITES permit. Be easy enough for the petshop to do you a bill of sale with the approximate date of the sale 2 years ago.

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Mar 21, 2011)

Omg Danny that is incredible !!!!!! I've got tears streaming down my face knowing there is some hope.
I've been searching for answers for months.

Now how don't I know this....people on this side of the world make me so incredibly mad, as there is different information coming from all sides. I'm going to find out from the pet store about a Bill of Sale, and take it from there. Will rather have that bill of sale, just in case. Danny, Nick & I can't thank you enough for that info.....YAY YAY YAY. Will keep you all updated. Thank you again.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW, That sounds possible.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Stace.
I have spoken to DEFRA about your case and they put me in contact with CITES DIRECT. Phone numbers will follow.
Ok it is possible to take Tallula to the uk without a CITES, What you need to do is get a CITES export permit from the Dubai authorities, No cites needed, 
Then apply for a CITES import certificate from CITES DIRECT the cert from the UK takes 15 working days to get the permit.

If you want to talk to them personally the phone number is (0044) if its the same from Dubai to Uk as it is from spain.
DEFRA is (0044) 2072386951
Hope this helps.
Good luck.
xx
1173728774


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have to agree with Danny. Good luck with your permits. I hope they are more efficient than the US Fish and Wildlife Service. I had to leave my 2 leos in Texas when I moved to Italy because my CITES didn't come in. It still hasn't been approved and I applied in November. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Stazz (Mar 22, 2011)

Yvonne there are no words !!!! How the hell did you get an answer like that, and I didn't get one nearly as good as that hahaha. You are a gem of gems, seriously. God will bless you abundently for helping, we cannot thank you enough !!!

Look at this website:
https://eservices.ead.ae/portal/page/portal/ead_portal/servicesIntroduction/CitesPermitIntroduction

and here too:
http://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPort...tizen?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=p1000&lang=en#996

Both state we CAN get the export permit, with a UAE Certificate of Ownership. Would that be a bill of sale form the pet store? 
I'm going to get cracking 

Yvonne, we'll come visit you in Spain and takeyou out for a niiiiice dinner to thank you hehehe.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY happppyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry stace number for cites direct is 0044 1173728774

Good luck


----------



## Stazz (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks a million gazillion Yvonne !!!!!! Tallula and I salute you 
Will keep you updated.....I havent been able to get hold of the a$$ who I preiously spoke to. He never returns calls, they won 't give me his mobile number, and he's never "around". If I knew where his office is, I'd pay him a visit the moron. Grrrrrrr


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 27, 2011)

Try phoning DEFRA, they must know exactly where to go.
I will try and get you some info tomorrow, We will get Tallula back to the UK with you if it's the last thing I do....


----------



## Stazz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne, I'll give them a call when I get home later today.
The guy I've been trying to get hold of is the owner or big manager of the pet store we bought Tallula from, I'm trying to organise the bill of sale from him, and they say there is no one else grrrrrrrr. Promise to keep you updated, and I appreciate all yoru help, bigtime


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 16, 2011)

this was along time ago i know but why did you not male her to where you was moving...as if you was shipping her to your new house?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 16, 2011)

The reason being is that it is a protected species and needs a CITES, Which Stace never got and we tried everything to get one legally and illegally.
If found trying to get her into the UK without one could be a jail sentence.

Unfortunately after exhausting every way possible, Stace had to leave Tallulah in Dubai with friends.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 16, 2011)

:O where abouts does she live now?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not sure, I spoke to her a couple of days ago and she was all packed and ready to go.
Once she is settled she will let me know probably.


----------

